# Engineering Questions



## GDIklz (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am an aspiring engineer and I have a few questions for you experienced engineers!

Here are a few of them:

1. What kind of engineer are you?

2. What is a basic summary of your job?

3. How many hours do you work?

4. Do you enjoy your job/profession?

5. Any advice to aspiring engineers?

Feel free to answer any of the questions you want, if you're interested. I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much!!


----------

